# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen met slimming drops

## soetje

Hallo,

Heeft iemand ervaring met slimming drops?

----------


## Pientje

De enige manier om af te vallen is een beter eetpatroon en meer bewegen.
Pillen en dergelijke werken alleen in je hoofdje.

----------


## meisje**

wat is slimming drops ?

----------


## soetje

> wat is slimming drops ?



zie de volgende link : http://www.slimmingdrops.nl/

----------


## rochie13

weet je hoe duur?????????

----------


## soetje

> weet je hoe duur?????????


69,95 excl. porto kosten, prijzig voor een flesje die niet werkt als je niet combineert met dieet (zoals de meeste middelen).

----------


## meisje**

ik kan moeilyk aan mn ouders gaan vrage of ze zo'n potje voor me willen kopen 
en ze lezen soms mn giroafschriften en zien ze die dinge dus k koop t maar niet

----------


## soetje

> ik kan moeilyk aan mn ouders gaan vrage of ze zo'n potje voor me willen kopen 
> en ze lezen soms mn giroafschriften en zien ze die dinge dus k koop t maar niet


Dat moet je ook niet doen, want je weet niet of het werkt.

Ik heb wat onderzoek gedaan tussen de mensen die hebben gebruikt. 
de conclusie: het werkt alleen als je oplet wat je eet. Je moet dus je eetstijl aanpassen. Als je alleen de eetstijl al past dan val je ook heel snel af. 

Je moet wel opletten met dit produkt, want bij sommige gebruikers heeft de drops versnelde hartritme veroorzaakt.

Ik zou zeggen eet gezond en zorg dat je vaak beweegt.

----------


## maharidoed

Gewoon alles aan je neus/mond voorbij laten gaan waar suiker in zit.
Ben ook net begonnen met het veranderen van mijn eetpatroon.
En dat valt niet mee, want het lijkt zelfs dat er ooksteeds meer reclame van die lekkere dingen op de tv voorbij " schuiven " .

----------


## soetje

> Gewoon alles aan je neus/mond voorbij laten gaan waar suiker in zit.
> Ben ook net begonnen met het veranderen van mijn eetpatroon.
> En dat valt niet mee, want het lijkt zelfs dat er ooksteeds meer reclame van die lekkere dingen op de tv voorbij " schuiven " .


Ja he, het valt je ook meer op als je besloten hebt om juist niet van die dingen te eten. Je geduld en je doorzettingsvermogen word goed getest. Maar uiteindelijk word je ervoor goed beloond.

----------


## meisje**

ik kan gwn nyt stoppen met eten weet nyt wat ut is k slik nu laxeerpille maar daar kan je ook boulimia van krygen en later geen kindere kryge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

